# Milk Thistle



## Safety (Feb 21, 2003)

First time poster - don't really know if I am doing this right, but here it goes. Have IBS-D for about 10 years. Just coming out of a really bad 4 day period. Mine seems to come on during stressful times, but found this site and it really helps to elleviate some of the stress and despare. Very grateful. I take a herb called Milk Thistle, it is supposed to protect the liver from antioxidents. Does anyone else take this. I take it just for preventative measures - because I am really not sure what the lasting effects of all the D will have on me in the future. Am on my way to pick up Caltrate to try for first time (please wish me luck). Thanks


----------

